# Grandmaster JR West's promotion



## DMcHenry (Dec 5, 2008)

I would like to congratulate my friend and instructor, Grandmaster JR West, on his promotion to HapKiDo 9th Dan by the Korea Kido Hae and appointed to the Senior Board of Masters.

A very deserving promotion.


----------



## exile (Dec 5, 2008)

DMcHenry said:


> I would like to congratulate my friend and instructor, Grandmaster JR West, on his promotion to HapKiDo 9th Dan by the Korea Kido Hae and appointed to the Senior Board of Masters.
> 
> A very deserving promotion.



Hear, hear! :highfive:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 5, 2008)

That's great!


----------



## zDom (Dec 5, 2008)

Please extend my congratulations!

A very significant accomplishment indeed.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes, congrats are in order.  We have one of GM West's students Dr. James Williams that trains in our dojang in St. Louis.  Not too long ago at one of GM West's seminars our GM, GM Hildebrand did a cane demo I believe.  I know he went and did a demo, whether it was cane or not I will have to double check.


----------

